# PoSt uR PaCmAn PiCs



## Kuda (Mar 7, 2006)

Heres a couple pics of the green i just got


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

BooYa!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Here are a few pics


----------



## Kuda (Mar 7, 2006)

ya u guys pacman could tottaly own my pacman


----------



## sick fish man (Mar 21, 2006)

heres a pic of my frog after he spit out a mouse that bit him i think, or mabe the mouse was bleeding, iono, and heres some of my P's


----------



## Exile123 (Jun 23, 2006)

guys how big do these guys get??? i am looking to get one some girl at a well known petshop in colorado told me that they get HUGE and can kill rabbits and stuff like that


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

No, you can keep them in a 10 gallon for life.
I'm pretty sure they only get to about 6 inches at the very maximum.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Kill rabbits and stuff....






























A 10 galolon is entirely too small for an adult Ceratophrys

A large female can be 8-10 inches in diameter...hard time figuring that one out...a dinner plate is 11 inches...


----------

